# I filled a questionnaire, please help typing me



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I have problems typing myself the usual way so now I'll try answering some questions as truthful as I can.I hope you'll be willing to read carefully and try to type me.I suggest you also read my previous post for better understanding. 

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions?
I've been through some big changes past 2 years and right now I'm visiting my mom in foreign country.I've been there for almost two months now and I'm constantly bored and I feel isolated.I never been diagnosed with anything, but I might have something.I used to think it was Asperger's but I don't believe so anymore.I think covert narcissism and some histrionic traits describe me well but I'm only 18, which is youngest you can get diagnosed.I'm shy and withdrawn but I don't think it's social anxiety.I could have ADHD.

1.I can't post links and images yet.Besides, it's not really about image itself, but my view on it.I picked the colorful, closeup flower one simply because it caught my attention with it's vibrant colors.It just stayed in my mind after I kept scrolling on and I didn't feel like waiting for all of them to appear.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

It would depend on the group I'm with and their reactions.If there was at least one person I'm really comfortable with, I'd probably act opposite of everyone else.Like, if they were too calm I'd be a total panicky drama queen to move them a little.If they were panicking, I'd be "Calm down you idiots, we have time".I'd be panicking on the inside in both situations.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
I'd probably whine so they can convince me to go.I'd be very excited,too excited maybe but I would probably be disappointed once I got there.I mean, it all depends.If I met the musician or turned out to be life of the party, I'd be extremely happy to ne there.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
I think that I'd react more extremely than I'd actually feel.I often disagree just so I wouldn't have to agree. Again, it depends.If that belief was my big secret, I would agree with majority.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
I'd probably ignore it or try to deny it/explain differently.I also tend to believe things that I know aren't true normally but I consider them true for my case or think they should be accepted by more people.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
To be honest, I think I lack real values.I never had a deep friendship, I dislike all my friends, I don't think much about the world in general.I've been taught by my father to value intelligence, appearance, ambition, determination and honesty and I got all of those, except for honesty.I used to be quite honest as a child, but I came to the conclusion that it doesn't help much.I view most common values as weaknesses.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? 
I think that would be my conflicting and contradictory nature.
b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? 
I'd be more tidy, focused and realistic.
Why?Because both my desk and my mind are a mess and I don't even care, but I know I should.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I don't know what could be considered a hunch.If they are something I have any proof of, like someone's reaction to something, I tend to trust them.

9. a) What activities energize you most?I'm not sure.I'm gonna go with type of thing I always liked, even as a child.I love talking about my problems and dreams to as many people as possible but I control myself.I like gossip, shopping and being pampered.I always LOVED going ANYWHERE where there's bunch of things going on, like fairs ,but I don't attend such places often.It also energizes me being alone if I'm watching something good on TV or surfing the internet, but I get depressed if I'm alone with my thoughs.I was always nervous during weekends as a child.
b)What activities drain you most? Why?Not doing anything or doing really hard mental or physical work.I noticed that I need a lot more sleep during holidays than usually.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I'm not sure.I sometimes lose myself in my behaviour.I'm trying to come off as something different in different groups of prople.In school I was always a shy, dreamy girl but now I'm leaning closer to cold and arrogant and teachers see me as polite, smart and trustworthy. At home I'm very relaxed, self confident and witty.With grandmothers I act like a spoiled child.

My thoughts sound much better in my head.I just hope you don't find me too crazy.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

Esfp.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

peoplesayimanahole said:


> Esfp.


Any alternatives?


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Any alternatives?


I can't think of any to be honest.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I just can't believe I could be so esfp.I mean, most of my typical day I don't act like an esfp.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I just can't believe I could be so esfp.I mean, most of my typical day I don't act like an esfp.


What do you think you act like?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

peoplesayimanahole said:


> What do you think you act like?


Well, I'm not sure of type and I told you I act very differently around different people.I don't know what's underneath it all, but I was always extremely shy, especially with some people.I rarely really liked spending time alone and I always talked all the time at home to make up for being inhibited in school.I always told everything that happened that day, jokes kids said, etc.It's just that I was really scared of kids for some reason and I waited for them to approach me which would happen, but not all the time.I was sometimes teased, but usually ignored and I can tell you that ignoring bothered me way more.I think I'm an extrovert, but my impression of an esfp is someone extremely extroverted who would make sure he got attention.The best I did was using my shyness and naivety as a weapon to make teachers love me and then get everything else in a different place.Then I'd often go overboard, but only if I felt safe, in a way.For example, few years ago in school of foreign languages, me and my friend were known as the ones who laugh hysterically, say stupid things and yell out answers for attention.Everyone else was annoyed, but I kept doing it so they could get even more annoyed.I think that esfp version of me would do that kind of thing more often.

And there is one more thing I do, usually at home.I hate obeying and if you tell me to do something, I probably won't if I think I could get away with it.I always promise to do it later, but rarely mean it.For example, few months ago my dad told me to wash my dishes and I told him that I would do it later.Then he asked me what's stopping me at the moment and I immediately took a hand cream, looked him directly in the eyes and started applying it.I'm not even sure if I washed the dishes afterwards, but if I did it probably involved a lot of noise.It's not that I hate doing chores so much, but I can't stand being told to and just backing down without showing what I really think.I did that kind of thing as a kid too and I liked starting misunderstandings (nobody ever realised that), but everything was either considered cute or blamed on my bad childhood.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

Yea can't see anything other than ESFP working


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

peoplesayimanahole said:


> Yea can't see anything other than ESFP working


I never would have expected that.It probably kind of works if you really look at it, but it just seems so weird at the first sight.Is it disturbing that about a year ago I managed to get INTJ and ENTJ on tests? I knew I was stretching the truth, but I never realised how far.Luckily, it was a short phase and I didn't have enough time to convince myself.


----------



## justry (Sep 19, 2012)

_I'd have to agree with ESFP. _

E - Shyness is not being introverted. If you feel energized around people, you feel energized around people. 

S - I was thinking intuitive might be a possibility, but I think it's more likely that Extroverted intuition is your inferior not your dominant. (thus your messy head). I mean I don't think any intuitive could believe something they knew wasn't true. That sounds like a real "live for the moment" S type of thing. intuitive's are always thinking about the future.

F - Though you don't seem blatantly emotional. There would be a lot more thinking in here if you were a T. It actually seems like you actively try and get away from your thoughts, so.

P - "I'd be more tidy, focused and realistic" -sounds like a lack of J function to me ;P


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

Yep, ESFP.


----------



## JessyB (Aug 10, 2013)

ESFJ maybe? You simply sound like one would talk  Well good luck in finding out your type


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ESFJ? That sounds a bit less lively and crazy than ESFP, but "I'll think about that tomorrow" is my catchphrase and I have a tendency to brag about my laziness.That doesn't sound very J to me.But it's not like I'm all in the moment like ESFP.I just think about the future in a more hopeful way.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

I would say ESTP/ESFP. Little evidence for Fi or Ti, but could be Se/Fe<>. Could also be unhealthy ENFJ on a Fe/Se<>. Enneagram 3, unhealthy.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I would say ESTP/ESFP. Little evidence for Fi or Ti, but could be Se/Fe<>. Could also be unhealthy ENFJ on a Fe/Se<>. Enneagram 3, unhealthy.


What's most likely?


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Living dead said:


> What's most likely?


You tell me. Take the traits of each type and weigh them against each other in a post. What fits? What doesn't?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> You tell me. Take the traits of each type and weigh them against each other in a post. What fits? What doesn't?


It doesn't work for me.I don't know myself well enough and I can attach any personality trait to myself if I want to and deny ones that are actually there.It's even hard for me to answer actual concrete questions truthfully.In short, I can't type myself.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

@Living dead Hence why I'm assuming that the people saying ESFP are a little off because there's little to no evidence of Fi.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> @Living dead Hence why I'm assuming that the people saying ESFP are a little off because there's little to no evidence of Fi.


Well, I read descriptions of some functions and I can tell you that there's no Fi in me for sure.And I also read some of the type descriptions and they all seem a little off especially E/I part.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Is it possible that I'm really that difficult to type? Should I just give up?


----------

